# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  مشكل مع بوكس الأنفينيتي

## ECO1975

عندي بوكس الأنفينيتي وعند تحميل برامج تثبيت البوكي من السرفر وفحصها بالانتي فيروس أجدها ملغمة فماهو الحل إذن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

